# rained after pretreat



## SJCLMIV75 (Aug 9, 2016)

We had our site pretreated for termites with Termidor on a Thursday evening. We were scheduled to pour on Saturday morning. It began raining at 1am on Saturday and we got 2 inches. do we need to redo the treatment?


----------

